# Employer doesn't want cancel visa



## JoeBlack7 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm currently in Ukraine and signed the contract with one of Hotels from Dubai.
Employer arranged visa for me and booked tickets to come to Dubai.

Then i informed employer that I'm not able to come because of medical issues that I found that I should make a surgery in Ukraine.

I informed employer that I will not come.
I paid fro visa cancellation fees 440 AED as they told me.
Already 2 weeks passed and they still didn't cancel visa.

Now they are saying I should pay for tickets which was booked for me.
I'm also worried that even if i pay for tickets they will not cancel visa.

I called to MoL and they said my profile not with them yet cause I didnt star work.

What can i do and how I can insist them to cancel visa?
Many many thanks for your advices!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you don't enter the country, the visa expires automatically within something like sixty days of issue. Technically, it doesn't have to be cancelled, it will cancel itself.


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't have to worry that much about it, as BedouGirl mentioned, visa should be cancelled by itself.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

You are being blackmailed. Just ignore the whole issue.

Unless you are planning to seize another opportunity. In that case ask your new employer for advice.


----------



## JoeBlack7 (Oct 1, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> If you don't enter the country, the visa expires automatically within something like sixty days of issue. Technically, it doesn't have to be cancelled, it will cancel itself.



Sorry, I forgot to mentioned,
I have to open another visa under other sponsor. Thats why I want ot cancel. How can I forse it?((


----------



## JoeBlack7 (Oct 1, 2015)

Davideg said:


> You don't have to worry that much about it, as BedouGirl mentioned, visa should be cancelled by itself.



Sorry, I forgot to mention,
I have to open another visa under other sponsor. Thats why I want ot cancel. How can I force it?((

As I know new employer will be not able to open new visa if Hotel will cancel current visa((


----------



## JoeBlack7 (Oct 1, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> You are being blackmailed. Just ignore the whole issue.
> 
> Unless you are planning to seize another opportunity. In that case ask your new employer for advice.


Yes, I'm planing to sign better contract with another company but they can't open new visa if I ave that not canceled one(fingerscrossed:


----------

